# Fitting a UVB Fixture ! help needed please.



## Kain Angelo (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been looking for a good video on youtube that can show you how to fit a T5 fixture similar to the canopy that arcadia sell (Slimline) series. & it would be nice to know if there are cheaper alternatives, i have seen T5 Fixtures on electrical shops websites 24watt etc and they can hold T5 tubes. I have a 4ftx2ftx2ft vivarium & wanted a nice UVB T5 tube/florescent going 2ft across the ceiling of the vivarium !  I wanted to give 2ft of space in the cool end so that the bearded dragon can have an area where there is know UVB. Is this a good idea or not ? advice & maybe a guide on installing T5 fixtures would be appreciated. Thanks guys : victory:


----------



## Kain Angelo (Oct 5, 2016)

Kain Angelo said:


> I have been looking for a good video on youtube that can show you how to fit a T5 fixture similar to the canopy that arcadia sell (Slimline) series. & it would be nice to know if there are cheaper alternatives, i have seen T5 Fixtures on electrical shops websites 24watt etc and they can hold T5 tubes. I have a 4ftx2ftx2ft vivarium & wanted a nice UVB T5 tube/florescent going 2ft across the ceiling of the vivarium !  I wanted to give 2ft of space in the cool end so that the bearded dragon can have an area where there is know UVB. Is this a good idea or not ? advice & maybe a guide on installing T5 fixtures would be appreciated. Thanks guys : victory:


i want to add, that i have found no good guides ! or videos on installing any type of UVB light/fixtures/reflectors etc.etc i am fairly new to bearded dragons 
i will have had castor 13 months on october the 9th


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of bearded dragon owners may cover 3/4 of the enclosure roughly with a larger tube 34" or larger in some cases but I can't see you having problems with doing it that way if you wanted too. It's more a case of ensuring there is light/heat in one end and shade options to retreat in the other. 

Arcadia recommend setting the tubes up so that they are fitted into the hot end as close as possible above the top front plinth of the vivarium as I understand it this is more for your safety and vision because the T5 lights are bright. I am sure John will be along at some point to help clarify. 

Personally I fit my tubes across the back or mid-way as I have little patience with wires/fiddling and tidying wires up after-ward. 

Hope that helps. : victory:


----------



## Kain Angelo (Oct 5, 2016)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> A lot of bearded dragon owners may cover 3/4 of the enclosure roughly with a larger tube 34" or larger in some cases but I can't see you having problems with doing it that way if you wanted too. It's more a case of ensuring there is light/heat in one end and shade options to retreat in the other.
> 
> Arcadia recommend setting the tubes up so that they are fitted into the hot end as close as possible above the top front plinth of the vivarium as I understand it this is more for your safety and vision because the T5 lights are bright. I am sure John will be along at some point to help clarify.
> 
> ...


Well i have always used the (famous) reptisun 10.00 ! and like you mentioned the 34" bulb, that is normally the length i would prefer. I seen someone post a comment regarding leaving at least a foot or 2feet of space where there is no UVB !  for cooling reasons apparently but you also mentioned starting from hot end & have it going almost the full length of the vivarium ceiling ! that sounds more like the approach i would like to take. Thank you for the input brother & i am now looking forward to speaking with this john fellow you mentioned ! p.s... i also hate tidying "shit up" (wires) :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

When in doubt, refer to this:

How much UVB does my reptile need? The UV-Tool, a guide to the selection of UV lighting for reptiles and amphibians in captivity. | Baines | Journal of Zoo and Aquarium Research

Probably the most complete and useful guide on UV out there at the moment.

Having 24" of a 48" terrarium fitted with UV is perfect, if you fit the lights to one side that will help you create a photogradient so the lizard can choose its own UV exposure; you should also make use of what has become known as "the light and shade" method (basically, using cover to dissipate UV so the animal can choose to bask without being too exposed if it so desires). Varying heights of perches beneath the UV is another way you can allow the lizard to choose its own exposure.

It must be said that use of a UV meter like the Solarmeter 6.5 is indispensable for measuring UV indices at different points within the terrarium and will let you fine tune UV gradient far more precisely. These are at first glance quite expensive, starting at about £225 for the basic models, but it must be remembered that you can also use them to test UV output of the bulbs themselves and thus get much more precise readings of how much they are emitting - and therefore letting you know exactly when they need changing.

UV emittance from these bulbs does not drop off uniformly and many can last longer than the packaging might imply, so in the long run you will save lots of money in reducing bulb turnover (it is already running into the thousands for me, so that may explain my enthusiasm for these handy little gadgets, aside from all the interesting data one can gain from them both in the terrarium and in the wild).


----------

